# 'Hunted in Ireland' - New horse, what to expect?



## 3Beasties (13 October 2012)

I've recently bought a 5 year old ISH that was hunted in Ireland. She came over in April this year in quite a poor state so the people I bought her from have assumed she was hunted quite hard but couldn't give me any information about how she had behaved.

What can I expect when I hunt her? I know it's a how long is a piece of string question but in general are Irish hunters mannerly and know the deal? 

I hope to maybe do a couple of mid-week meets towards the end of the season once I've got to know her more but am already worried about how she'll be   

I've only hunted a couple of times on my TB, who was a nightmare, but have followed quite a few times so have a general idea of the way things work! Just need to pluck up the courage to go mounted again!

If I'm not feeling up to it before the season ends do you think it would be a good idea to get someone to hunt her for me a couple of times so she's been out this season?

I haven't bought her just for hunting but would like to get out at least a couple of times a month if possible next season.


----------



## mon (13 October 2012)

I reckon every Irish horse has hunted, so take it with a pinch of salt, unless they state how long and what standard, my ISH was four when I bought her and taken a long time to grow up.  She is seven now cubbed last year and this year and has gone well, bit she is not an easy horse.


----------



## *Spider* (13 October 2012)

Have you taken her cross country?
My horse was over from Ireland but not hunted as he was broken and imported straight away, but I would assume she was hunted yes!


----------



## 3Beasties (13 October 2012)

No not taken her XC yet, have only had her about 3 weeks and am still trying to find a decent saddle for her. Have been riding her but all very low key at the moment. Will obviously get her out and about a bit before I take her hunting as it will build our relationship a bit more.

She was definitely hunted in Ireland, just trying to work out if that's a good thing or not lol!


----------



## EquiGirl1 (13 October 2012)

I'm keen to see how you get on.  Taking my ISH mare who is 4 and "hunted in Ireland" in a couple of weeks.  Oh and I've never hunted. Scared is an understatement but so far when out she has been good, taken her for a good canter in a group and xc schooling in a group and she was well behaved... apparently they serve port on arrival....i'll be making the most of this


----------



## lizziebinks (13 October 2012)

"Hunted in Ireland" can mean anything 
FROM:
 saw hounds once on the other side of the valley when turned out in a field 
OR
has done 80 days a season for the last three seasons
OR
something inbetween.

The only way to find out is to take them out yourselves as if they had never hunted before. Check all the usuals. Standing still, reaction to hounds, standing on point, alone and in company, starting (ie not napping) and critically, stopping! And jumping of course.
If you are worried then definitely pay someone else to do this for you.


----------



## chestnut cob (15 October 2012)

I don't think anyone can predict how the horse will behave - all horses are different and I think it's pretty standard for a horse from Ireland to have hunted at quite a young age.  I bought a 5yo in the spring which has hunted.  I'm pretty sure he did about 8 days last season and something the season before, as well as a lot of schooling for XC/hunt style jumping (I know the seller well and he gets a lot of horses from the same dealer so I trust the info).

I've taken him cubbing a couple of times.  He's a bit green about standing alone but improves each time.  First time he was left alone I had rearing and throwing himself around, second time it was less and now he just needs to be able to see the others.  I have a nearly-18yo very seasoned hunter that isn't so well behaved out cubbing!  He goes when I say go, stops when I say stop, hunts in a Dr. Bristol and doesn't pull.  Jumps anything and everything, doesn't barge or throw strops and is generally a complete delight.  

But... that isn't to say another horse who has "hunted in Ireland" would be so easy!  Just take it and treat it as though it's never been.  I still put a green ribbon in my horse's tail because I want people to be wary - although we've both hunted in the past, we're a new combination so I can't predict how he'll behave yet.  He's good with hounds but I do keep him away when I can.  I'd try to have a few quiet days, keep at the back and just test the water.


----------



## amycamycamyc (15 October 2012)

lizziebinks said:



			If you are worried then definitely pay someone else to do this for you.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to do this with my mare, but who would do it? i just haven't got the guts to take her myself as i have never hunted. She is a typical "hunted in ireland" youngster too, has so far proved (mostly) very sensible but I would like someone confident and experienced to take her first. Do you know of anyone who would do this?? (somewhere in herts/berks/middlesex ideally)


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 October 2012)

I had bought a 4 year old RID many years ago with 'the hunted in Ireland' tag.

He was on the forehand big time, wooden mouthed and very strong.  But, he was also 100% with hounds, did not kick and was not bothered by ditch jumping or crossing water.  Hedges were fine, timber terrifying.

After being schooled he was the best hunter and very suited to my style of riding, he was safe, rather slow and 3'6" was the limit.  Sadly not sound without help after the age of 10, probably due to doing too much too young in Ireland.  He did 22 seasons for me and I still miss him even though I lost him 8 years ago.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (15 October 2012)

Ring the Hunt Sec, they will often know of someone.


----------



## doratheexplorer (15 October 2012)

Mine was broken on the hunting field in Ireland and is very manorly at the meet, and 100% with hounds, and thats as far as he goes. He has NO mouth hunting, gallops along with his face on the floor plunging and fly bucking. He will jump ANYTHING now - wire included, wether I want to or not, and if he is not up front, its not worth taking him.

Its one heck of an adrenaline rush, and certainly not for the faint hearted!!


----------



## lizziebinks (16 October 2012)

Yes ring the hunt sec for a suggestion of a rider.


----------



## Luci07 (17 October 2012)

Everything we have had in from Ireland has supposedly been hunted.  It seems to have absolutely no bearing on how they will behave so they always get treated as newbies and then anything else is a pleasant suprise.  Most of the babies who are supposed to have hunted are often completely taken aback by having dogs around!


----------

